# Meeting Babies



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stays don't give me the same amount of control as a hand on the collar - this for babies and small children.

Kneel on the ground with a hand on the collar and one arm around your dog. And remind him to be gentle or nice. 

This will train your dog to hold as still as possible and you can control how friendly gets with the baby or small child. 

I would not use a doll, because it will smell like a toy to him and might give the wrong message.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Megora. I did have him on a very short leash in addition to the sit/stay but I think you're correct. Hand on the collar and an arm around him would have been better. 

But I really do want him to become more reliable/respectful with infants because a lot of our friends and siblings are having babies right now. And my hubby and I would love to have a couple of our own eventually.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

bumping up


----------

